
Bacterial Transfer Associated with Blowing Out Candles on a Birthday Cake (2017) - bookofjoe
http://www.ccsenet.org/journal/index.php/jfr/article/view/67217
======
Fjolsvith
But, the question that takes the cake is whether there is viral transfer
associated with blowing out candles.

